# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Shipping Forum > Port State Control >  PSC issues and information

## Leo

*Paris MOU – ISM compliance findings*

20.02.08

The Paris MOU issued a press release in respect of its findings from a Concentrated Inspection Campaign (CIC) that was conducted last year - 5 years after the mandatory implementation of the International Safety Management (ISM) Code for all vessels in 2002. 
Although there have been previous CICs conducted on the ISM Code, they were mainly focused on whether a Safety Management System (SMs) was on board. This particular campaign conducted from 1 September to 30 November, however, focused on compliance with the ISM Code. 
A total of 5,427 inspections were carried out on 5,120 ships. What was positive from these inspections was that the SMS on board was not taken as a “paper exercise”; the Master was fully acquainted and well- informed about the SMS and the ship’s personnel were able to carry out their duties in relation to SMS through effective communication. What was disconcerting was that the major non-conformities (MNCs) that were issued against vessels and listed below relate to the safety of the ship and its crew. A summary of the findings are as follow: 
·1 out of 5 inspections showed ISM deficiencies (non-conformities); 
·A total of 1,868 ISM non-conformities were recorded; 
·176 inspections led to detention where one or more MNCs were found; and 
·Common MNCs were issued against “Effective maintenance of the ship and equipment, “emergency preparedness” and “reports of non-conformities and accident occurrences”. 
The general conclusion from the CIC is that the ISM system is beginning to work on-board. 

ΠΗΓΗ: *BIMCO weekely*

----------


## Leo

*Ship alert ! Australia Port State inspection*

20.02.08
Following some serious and potentially fatal incidents involving accommodation ladders on ships in Australian ports and subsequent investigations revealing a lack of maintenance of fall wires and turntable arrangements as the primary cause, during Port State Control inspections the Australian Maritime Safety Authority (AMSA) may ask to see the procedures and records relating to accommodation ladder inspection and maintenance while reviewing the ship’s Safety Management System. 
Accommodation ladders are generally light-weight structure and as such, they require constant maintenance to ensure that they provide safe and reliable access to and from ships. Unfortunately, they do not seem to be included in many vessels’ SMS framework of requirements. Under the International Safety Management (ISM) Code, ship operators have an obligation to identify equipment where sudden operational failure could cause hazardous situations and take steps to minimize this likelihood. Accommodation ladders clearly fall into this category. 
As part of the vessel’s SMS, the accommodation ladder, its fittings and associated equipment should be properly inspected and repaired as required; and the crew inspect accommodation ladder falls at regular intervals, (and replace as necessary to ensure the wires remain in a satisfactory condition, and are suitable for the task). Appropriate procedures should be incorporated into the Ship’s SMS in order to reduce the risks of accidents arising from the use of accommodation ladders. 
ΠΗΓΗ: *Bimco Weekly*

----------


## Leo

*31.07.08* 


Paris MoU issued the following press release on 29 July 2008 in respect of their 2007 Annual Report on Port State Control: 

*Press release
*The year under review has been a milestone for the Paris MoU on Port State Control. During the 40th Committee meeting in Bonn, Germany, the 25th year of the agreement was commemorated. Although some have expected that port State control would not be necessary anymore the contrary is true. After several years where detention rates have showed a declining trend, in the past 2 years this trend has been reversed and detentions are on the rise again. Several factors may play a role, such as the increased demand for tonnage world wide and also the reported difficulties of ship owners in finding well qualified and experienced seafarers. 

In the coming years the Paris MoU can not afford itself any complacency and will need to focus its efforts more on those ships, ship owners, flag States and recognized organizations which operate in the margins of what is legally acceptable. 

The introduction of the new inspection regime in 2011 will play an important role. While low-risk ships will be rewarded with a 24 to 36 month inspection interval, the high-risk ships will be subject to a more rigorous inspection regime with an inspection every 6 months. Hopefully in 2008 the decision making process at the European Community level on the proposed recast Directive on port State control will be completed, thereby creating a legal framework for the EU member States. 

To manage the new inspection regime, a new sophisticated database will be needed. The European Maritime Safety Agency has offered to develop and host this database for the Paris MoU and during 2007 concrete steps have been taken to include all requirements of the new inspection regime in the specifications for the information centre. 

With Bulgaria and Romania joining the Memorandum in 2007, the 27 members of the agreement have carried out 22,877 inspections in 2007. For the second year in a row, the number of detentions has gone up from 944 in 2005 to 1,174 in 2006 and 1,250 in 2007. Over the period 2005-2007 ships flying a “black listed flag” have the highest detention rate. With 14,765 inspections and 1,715 detentions they score a detention rate of 11.62%. For ships flying a “grey listed flag” the detention rate is 6.49% (5,194 inspections, 337 detentions) and ships flying a “white listed flag” 2.88% (45,350 inspections and 1308 detentions).

In 2007 a total of 14 ships were banned. From these ships 12 were flying a “black listed flag” at the time of the banning.

Detention percentages for bulk carriers have been rising for the past 3 years, which is not surprising taking the ageing record of this ship type. Hopefully this will not result in major casualties in the coming years.

From 1 September to 30 November 2007 a Concentrated Inspection Campaign was carried out in the context of the International Safety Management Code, jointly with the Tokyo MoU. The previous ISM campaigns in 1998 and 2002 were mainly carried out to verify that a Safety Management System was established on board. The purpose of the 2007 campaign was to verify the effective implementation of the SMS on board. In practice the campaign meant that during almost every port State control inspection within the Paris MoU region, the SMS was verified in more detail for compliance with the international standards. Port State Control Officers verified that the SMS on board was not a “paper exercise”. 176 inspections resulted in a detention where one or more major non-conformities were found. The most commonly found of these were in the areas of “effective maintenance of the ship and equipment”, “emergency preparedness” and “reports of non-conformities and accident occurrences”. All three are key areas with regard to the safety of the ship and its crew.

Although much has been accomplished in the past 25 years, there are still some ship owners which manage to operate unsafe ships, thereby endangering the crew and the environment. Unfortunately they are assisted by poorly performing flag States and fly-by-night recognized organizations. Some banks are still willing to provide mortgage and insurance companies to provide coverage. In this light it is evident that the determined efforts of the Paris MoU members to fight sub-standard shipping will continue and amplify in the future.

The full report will soon be available on the Paris MoU website.

*Source* : Paris MoU

----------


## Leo

Πηγή: BIMCO


The survey amongst captains serving on BIMCO owner members’ vessels regarding Port State Control has now been completed.

Numerous companies and seafarers have contributed with valuable data. At the time of writing, we are reviewing data based on experiences with over 3,800 Port State Control inspections within the last 24 months.

We will now be analysing the data and a summary of the result will be published in due course. Members may request a full copy of the final report from the Secretariat.

To the extent that mail restrictions on the participating ships so allow, we will respond directly to all contributors towards the data collection once we have more tangible information 

The survey will be a valuable contribution in the continued debate regarding Port State Control. 

It has documented that many seafarers are very satisfied with the quality of Port State Control and it has, in particular, indicated and documented the location of these areas where best practices on PSC are in force.

Conversely, the survey has also documented the location of those places where the Port State Control regime is severely abused. Although there may have been many suspicions regarding this, BIMCO is now in a position to base its view on factual information.

Furthermore, the survey has documented that Port State Control often contributes to seafarer fatigue.

BIMCO fully supports the concept of Port State Control, which is an important instrument in removing the competitive advantage of sub-standard operation and in contributing to a level playing field, which rewards quality, safety and environmental protection. The survey will be a strong basis for the future work in improving the quality of PSC.

BIMCO will argue that PSC inspections must constitute an overall positive contribution.

----------


## Leo

*Από την εβδομαδιαία ενημέρωση της ΒΙΜCO*


 The International Maritime Organization (IMO) Sub-Committee on Flag State Implementation is meeting this week in London.

BIMCO made a submission regarding port state control implementation in practice. Here, BIMCO presented the results of a recent study conducted among BIMCO owner members on experiences on board vessels of port state control inspections globally. This survey encompassed almost 4,000 port state controls.

The main finding was that the absolute majority of all port state controls were considered to be implemented professionally, but the survey also stressed that there are problems with sub-standard port state control in some coastal states, especially in connection with corruption and competence. These problems are concentrated in certain parts of the world. BIMCO did not highlight the individual coastal states, but illuminated the problem in general and is having, and will seek, constructive dialogue with the relevant IMO members.

After a long debate where all the speakers acknowledged the problems related to corruption, it was decided to continue the discussion at a later stage after BIMCO has submitted more information.

This is an issue related to fair treatment of seafarers, seen in light of the fact that corruption leads to criminalisation of seafarers. BIMCO therefore also raised the issue in the IMO Legal Committee a few weeks ago.

----------


## Leo

The Paris MOU adopts New Port State Control inspection System

Full article attached. 

LR NF_2009 06 18_Paris MOU-New PSC Inspection System.pdf

Source: Lloyd's Register News Feeds

----------


## Leo

The attached sheet provides useful information for the subject.

CFL_USCG.pdf

----------


## Apostolos

Αν είναι δυνατόν! Μία λάμπα οικονομίας να επιδρά στις ηλεκτρονικές συσκευές! Αυτοί οι Αμερικάνοι τι σκαρφίζονται για να δημιουργούν προβλήματα... Δηλαδή οι μετασχηματιστές, καλωδιώσεις, πηνία, magnetron, και τόοοσα άλλα ηλεκτρονικά εξαρτήματα δέν παράγουν RF?

----------


## ChiefMate

> The attached sheet provides useful information for the subject.
> 
> CFL_USCG.pdf


Πολυ ενδιαφερον Captain!!!!

----------


## Leo

The following issue, *of great importance*, was circulated today through  *Lloyd's Register* Classification News. 

CN3009.pdf

----------


## Natsios

> The following issue, *of great importance*, was circulated today through *Lloyd's Register* Classification News. 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60554


Many thanks, of great importance indeed!

----------


## Leo

*Source: North of England P&I Club*

19 November 2009 


Members will be aware that the existing Paris MOU inspection regime will be replaced by the New Inspection Regime (NIR) on 01 January 2011. The purpose of the NIR is to refine the targeting of vessels in order that ships perceived by the MOU as poor quality will be subject to both more frequent and more in-depth inspections, whilst those regarded as quality ships will be rewarded with less inspections.
Paris MOU have developed a Ship Risk Profile calculator that will categorise ships as either High Risk Ships (HRS), Standard Risk Ships (SRS) or Low Risk Ships (LRS). Vessels will then be inspected at intervals associated with their risk category.
HRS - inspection interval 6 months
SRS - inspection interval 10 -12 months
LRS - inspection interval 24 - 36 months
There is a clear benefit to Members for having ships in the LRS category.
Members can get an early indication of how their vessels may be categorised by the NIR by visiting the Paris MOU website and calculating both their individual vessel risk category and their company performance.

Click here for the ship risk profile calculator.

Click here for the company performance calculator.

----------


## ChiefMate

> *Source: North of England P&I Club*
> 
> 19 November 2009 
> 
> 
>   Vessels will  be inspected at intervals associated with their risk category.
> HRS - inspection interval 6 months
> SRS - inspection interval 10 -12 months
> LRS - inspection interval 24 - 36 months
> ...


Παρα πολυ ενδιαφερον!
Ευχαριστουμε....

----------


## Leo

AMSA focussed campain from 1 Feb till 30 Apr 2010.
Full marine notice attached

AMSA  Container focus.pdf

----------


## Leo

Source: BIMCO

*Update* 
*Paris MoU PSC - New Inspection Regime*

A New Inspection Regime (NIR) will be implemented by the Paris Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) on Port State Control (PSC). The NIR will replace the existing PSC regime on 1 January 2011.

The aim of the NIR is that quality ships are to have fewer inspections, whereas high-risk ships will be subject to in-depth and frequent inspections.

The targeting of ships is based on a Ship Risk Profile. By using this profile, ships are categorised as high, standard or low risk ships and will be subject to inspections intervals as set out below: 

§High Risk Ships (HRS) 6 months 
§Standard Risk Ships (SRS) between 10 - 12 months 
§Low Risk Ships (LRS) between 24 - 36 months 

The NIR also consist of a Company Performance Calculator which is yet to be finalised. 

The Hybrid European Targeting and Inspection System (THETIS) is a new PSC information database supporting the new inspection regime of the Paris MoU. THETIS will receive information about ship calls through SafeSeaNet (SSN), which is the European Community maritime information exchange system and from the Canadian and the Russian Federation systems.

From 1 January 2011, the following information must be transmitted for all ships arriving or leaving a port or anchorage within the EU/Paris MoU region:

- 72 hours pre-arrival notification for ships eligible for expanded inspection
- 24 hours pre-arrival notification 
- Actual time of arrival
- Actual time of departure 

The operator, agent or Master of a ship which is subject to an expanded inspection shall notify its arrival at least 72 hours before the expected time of arrival in the port or anchorage, or before leaving the previous port or anchorage if the voyage is expected to take less than 72 hours. 

This provision already exists for certain ships but as from 1 January 2011 will be applicable to: 

- All ships with a high-risk profile, and 
- Any passenger ship, oil tanker, gas or chemical tanker or bulk carrier, older than 12 years of age.

Information on ships eligible for expanded inspection will be made available online.

At least the following information is to be notified:

1.Ship identification (name, call sign, IMO or MMSI number and flag) 
2.Planned duration of the call (ETA/ETD) 
3.For tankers: hull configuration: single hull, single hull with segregated ballast tanks, double hull; condition of the cargo and ballast tanks: full, empty, inerted; volume and type of cargo; 
4.Planned operations at the port or anchorage of destination (loading, unloading, other) 
5.Planned statutory survey inspections and substantial maintenance and repair work to be carried out whilst in the port of destination; 
6.Date of the last expanded inspection in the Paris MoU region.

The operator, agent or Master of the ship shall notify the pre-arrival information (such as ship identification, port of destination, ETA/ETD and total number of persons onboard) to the port authority. 

The notification shall be done at least 24 hours in advance or at the latest when the ship leaves the previous port if the voyage is less than 24 hours, in line with the requirements of the EU and the Paris MoU.

The actual time of arrival and the actual time of departure of any ship calling at a port or anchorage within the Paris MoU region will be transferred by the relevant authority to THETIS.

Failure to report the information outlined above may cause a ship to be targeted for inspection. Failure to comply with the relevant notification requirements will be considered an “unexpected factor” rendering the ship subject to inspection, regardless of the period since the last periodic inspection.

Also, penalties may be imposed for non-reporting by the national authorities as a result of breaches of national provisions adopted pursuant to the entry into force of the New Inspection Regime on port State control.

Owners should consult the appropriate authorities of the ports of call in order to become familiar with the national legislation, the local procedures and the means available to report the information required.

If necessary, owners should implement the required procedural changes to ensure that the information is transmitted to the relevant authority in due time.

Please also be advised that the correctness of the information transmitted is important for the smooth operation of ships in ports and anchorages.

The port State control related reporting obligations apply without prejudice to the need to fulfil other mandatory reporting requirements.

Further information on the New Inspection Regime and reporting requirements will be published in due course on the following websites:

http://www.emsa.europa.eu

http://www.parismou.org
 
*Contact*: marine@bimco.org

----------


## lefteris22

Latest Updates from UGS (EEE) and Lloyds Register Classification News.

----------


## Naias II

Νέο καθεστώς στα λιμάνια για την επιθεώρηση πλοίων

_Το νέο καθεστώς επιθεωρήσεων - NIR υιοθετεί συγκεκριμένο σύστημα  επιλογής πλοίων σύμφωνα με το οποίο κάθε πλοίο που καταπλέει σε λιμένες ή  αγκυροβόλια της περιοχής του Paris MOU χαρακτηρίζεται από ένα προφίλ  επικινδυνότητας._
*
Περισσότερα εδώ*

----------


## Eng

Βρε αυτοι δεν θα μας αφησουν σε ησυχια.... Ακομα και εκει στη Λατινικη Αμερικη θα μας κινηγαν.. :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

*AMSA - hours of work and rest*

During routine port state control inspections, the Australian Maritime Safety Authority (AMSA) is currently conducting a focused inspection of watchkeepers’ hours of rest, as required under the International Convention on Standards of Training, Certification and Watchkeeping (STCW).
Please find below an AMSA statement to that effect:
“Incidents in Australian waters, such as the grounding of the Shen Neng 1, heighten concerns about the causal effect fatigue may have in relation to accidents and incidents, particularly where human error is identified as a possible factor. 
Port State Control inspections incorporate checks for compliance with the hours of rest requirements of the International Convention on Standards of Training, Certification and Watchkeeping 78/95 (STCW 78/95). 
During a routine PSC inspection these checks would normally be limited to checks of the records of hours of rest/work but recent incidents in Australian waters, where fatigue appears to have been a factor, have led AMSA to carry out more focussed examination on hours of rest as part of the initial PSC inspection. This may include an examination of other evidence, such as log books (including cargo and other operational records), and verbal confirmation with watchkeepers during the inspection. 
It should be noted that where there is evidence that hours of rest are not in accordance with the STCW Convention AMSA will require corrective action and may consider detaining the vessel under the International Safety Management (ISM) Code where there is evidence that the non-compliance is of a repeated and systematic nature.”
For further information please see the AMSA web site: www.amsa.gov.au.
Owners and operators are encouraged to ensure that proper records of hours of rest are fully maintained on board in accordance with the requirements of STCW.
Πηγή: BIMCO

----------


## Leo

*Riyadh MoU – Concentrated Inspection Campaign (CIC) on safety of navigation* 

The Secretariat of the Riyadh PSC MoU has announced that it will embark on a concentrated inspection campaign (CIC) to verify Safety of Navigation in compliance with SOLAS Chapter V. 

The CIC will last for three months, starting on 1 October 2010, and ending on 31 December 2010. During the campaign period, member authorities of the Riyadh MoU will inspect, within the resources available, as many ships as possible in conjunction with routine port state control inspections. Port State Control Officers (PSCOs) will verify the following items in more detail for compliance with SOLAS Chapter V:
Navigation-related equipment and documentationRelevant records of equipmentThey will also evaluate the familiarity of the Master and Watchkeeping Officers with bridge equipmentOwners/operators may find it useful to view the relevant sections contained within LloydΆs RegisterΆs Maintenance Guide ChecklistOwners/Checklist and Port State Inspections Pocket Checklist which can be downloaded from the below link. 
When deficiencies are found, the actions of the PSCOs may range from recording a deficiency and instructing the Master to rectify it within a certain period, to detaining the ship until deficiencies have been rectified. 
Detentions will be published in the monthly list of detentions available on the Riyadh PSC MoU web site 
Riyadh PSC MoU comprises the following member states: The Kingdom of Bahrain, United Arab Emirates, Kuwait, Qatar, The Sultanate of Oman and The Kingdom of Saudi Arabia.
Πηγή: BIMCO

----------


## Leo

Εν συνεχεία των παραπάνω πληροφοριών παρατίθενται παρακάτω οι ανακοινώσεις των διαφόρων MOU για τις εξειδικευμένες επιθεωρήσεις που τρέχουν αυτόν το καιρό.

Further to the above information, we attach currect Consentrated Inspection Campains from varous MOU worldwide.

TMOU_CIC_MARPOL_III.pdf

PMOUQuestions_ CIC_290910.pdf

IOMOU_CIC_ 2010PR.pdf

BSMOU_CIC_TANKER_DAMAGE_STABILITY.pdf

----------


## Apostolos

Και για να είμαστε και λίγο κοντά με την Ελληνική επικαιρότητα, έχει δοθεί προειδοποίηση στις εταιρίες ότι λόγω τον εκλογών θα πραγματοποιηθούν επιθεωρήσεις στα ΕΓ/ΟΓ για όλα τα θέματα όπως safety, ISM, ISPS, κτλ....
Βρώμικο κράτος, δοσίλογο...

----------


## Leo

Please find the new guide for the subejct that is a joint work of Paris MOU, EMSA and BIMCO. More details are available on Paris MOU web site


NIR_of_Paris_MoU_Pamphlet.pdf

----------


## Leo

*BIMCO published* today a press release from the Paris MoU
that you may find attached. It summarizes all requirements
under the New Inspection Regime (NIR). 

You will find it explanatory and useful.

ParisMoU_NIR_PressRelease.doc

----------

